# Solid Gold Berry Balance



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I know Solid Gold BB is highly recommended and many people love it. I just wanted to see if anyone had more info on it.

My pup is 8 months now, she has e coli (taking Clavamox) and due to the infection, has developed crystals.

She takes Clavamox twice a day and I wanted to use Solid Gold BB also to help with the crystals, etc. Would it be ok to use both? I dont want to overwhelm her or anything.

On top of all of this, she just got her first heat and I know nothing about it since all my other pups were always spayed early on. Since she has an infection, the spaying has been put off and tada! heat. 

Shes been eating a lot less...doesnt seem hungry unless you waive human food at her, then the glutton will eat it. She sleeps a lot more, seems restless, etc. Its the lack of appetite that worries me. I've read on a few other sites that lack of appetite and sleeping more is normal for a pup in heat. Anyone have insights?


----------

